# Considering egg sharing



## Bex75 (Jun 15, 2004)

I've just started looking into egg sharing following being turned down for funding and am very worried about the whole thing really! So much seems to be able to go wrong?!  I was just wondering if there is anyone else out there on a limited budget who is also feeling as stressed as myself about the pressure to succeed first time? 

Bex xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hiya Bex,

I am currently day 22 of down regging for egg share ICSI. 
There _is_ so much that can go wrong, but sadly that is true of a 'normal' IVF/ICSI cycle as well, thereis always hurdles to get over, and i remember being very overwhelmed when I was first looking into egg sharing, and then even more sowhen we got accepted. I even nearly pulled out  
But then I changed my mind, realised what I was doing this for, and I get a big kick out of knowing I am helping someone else live the dream, and I genuinely hope they get their dream fulfilled as well.
I think it hit home to me when me and DH were talking about if we won the lottery (as you do!) and I was about to say 'Then we could 'upgrade' and not egg share anymore' Then it hit me, I didnt want to let our recipetant down, and I didnt want to pull out. 
I'm not a do-gooder at all, I'm just a normal person, and I'd be lying if I didnt say that at first, the reduced price drew us in. But it is a fab feeling to be helping someone else. 
We're also on a limited budget, but I'm coping with it by thinking positive thoughts, and thinking I WILL get pregnant. We continue to save money, and if I get pregnant, that money will go towards baby things, if not, it will go towards another round of ICSI.
Also, remember that at any time you can pull out, this helps me, as I don't feel so 'trapped'.
I don't think for one minute I will pull out, but its nice to know the option is there.
Ask away any questions you have,
Marie xx


----------



## g&amp;t (May 22, 2004)

I have had 1 ivf and 2 icsi cycles.I would love to egg share but im not sure if I can and if I can receive treatment in my area(Belfast).Any help would be appreciated.............THANKS! ..Traceyxo


----------



## Odie (Jul 19, 2003)

Hi

Although I have been ttc for some time, there have been breaks in the treatment for tests, change in treatment, complications following m/c etc but as time ticks on I fully expect my consultant to tell me soon that they have exhausted all options open to them under NHS and privately funded IVF is my only option. How does the IVF process work from an NHS perspective - I just hear negative stories and lack of funding. Can anyone give me some information?

I always said egg sharing was not an option for me but I am slowly warming to it as time goes on.

Thanks
Barbs


----------



## Bex75 (Jun 15, 2004)

Sorry Barbs, but I really don't understand the funding issue either. I just feel very lucky that we are able to have a shot at IVF (thanks to egg sharing) and really feel for all those people out there who can't even afford one go at it. 

Marie, thanks for writing about egg sharing in such a positive way, i feel a bit better about it now. I still have worries and have to admit that I am mainly concerned about 'my' children being out in the world and me not even knowing them. I suspose it's important to try to distance yourself and focus on the wonderful thing you are doing to help another couple.

Has anyone else heard that the law is changing in April 2005 and will mean that all donor's will have their details kept on a database so that any of their 'offspring' can contcat them in the future? I think I like this idea, but I expect it will put off a lot of people.


----------



## Sinbad (Mar 26, 2004)

Hi girls

I'm considering egg sharing too in the coming months. I have already had IVF in the past so I know what to expect. I need donor spm due to my husband's azoospermia, therefore I feel that I am giving something back. And the change in the law next year will not, in the slightest, put me off egg sharing. 

Great to hear others' stories. Marielou I read your post with interest, i think we've posted each other before. I too do not regard myself as do-gooder, if two people can benefit from egg share then that's brilliant. I hope they will accept me at my new clinic.

Sinbad
xxxxxx


----------



## latoya (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi everyone, I am a 29 yr old who is very new at this who is also considering egg sharing, and is on a tight budget so you are not alone. I recently had a laprosocpy that was unsuccessfull due to bilateral tubal blockage. My husband and I have been trying to conceive for 10months and was unsuccessful. Ilive in the U.S and was told about The Lister Hospital and their different programs. I've just receive my information package and I'm trying to soak all this in.  If you can give me some insight about how all this works I would greatly appreciate it .....


----------

